# M-Disc optical media reviewed: Your data, good for a thousand years



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

You're done with optical discs as a means of data and media delivery, or soon will be. But when done right, as it has been with Millenniata's M-Disc, optical has a particular advantagelongevity. Hard disk mechanisms fail, and the data stored on them can be erased by magnetic fields. Tape stretches and is also magnetically vulnerable. NAND wont last forever, because cells leak and eventually fail. That leaves M-Disc looking pretty good in the media preservation, aka archiving role.
Optical is dead. Long live optical.

In the enterprise, optical has enjoyed continued success. Companies such as Sony and Panasonic have continued development both because of its longevity and the minimal environmental support it requires. You think your hard drive generates a lot of heat? Try operating thousands of them. AC bills can be rather high.

Read More


----------

